# New ( to me ) Sig pistol need help learning about it



## Ron M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I received a Sig P220 in 9mm as part of a trade tonight. I've never owned a Sig pistol before tonight. I traded off a Norinco SKS-M I've had in my safe for the last 15 years or so. The SKS was incredibly inaccurate and I was happy to get rid of it.

The pistol is marked Sig Sauer Sigarms, Exiter NH and Assembled by RPS on one side on the slide and P220 made in West Germany on the other. The serial number is G 127 3XX. I assume it was made before the German reunification. Any information would be most appreciated.

The pistol has a heel mounted mag release, and came with 2 magazines. It has a set of wood grips, and I'd like to find the correct factory grips or at least a soft rubber set.



















Thank you,
Ron M.


----------



## ralphf (Jan 21, 2011)

*What a find!*

You might be able to get information directly through Sig Sauer. It was in 9mm caliber intil the early 70's and was then made in .45 acp. 
Sounds like your gun might have an intersting history.

Good Luck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Contact Sig. 

Call Sig Sauer - (603) 772-2302 (press #3 for Customer Service) 

they are very helpful.

:smt1099


----------

